# Lynn Greer



## wieza (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi, I come from Poland and I looking for people who knows Lynn Greer. He plays currently in Poland for Idea Slask Wroclaw. This is the best club in Poland, I think one of the best twenty in Europe. Lynn played last season in some average club in Greece, he didn't play there well, but I don't know a lot of those period of his carreer. Now, in Idea Slask Wroclaw, plays magnificently. Idea Slask Wroclaw plays in Euroleague competitions( 24 best teams in Europe), where he can compete with the best players in Europe. He has the biggest average of points and assistshttp://www.euroleague.net/stats/standings.jsp?temporada=E03&fase=RS031. As every fan knows, statistics don't say everything, now some information about his attitude. He plays as a point guard, but not as a clasic point guard, who are searching for free teammates. He should be named combo guard. A lot of actions he try to shoot for 3 or go inside the basket. Rarely he tries to pass, but if he passes he do it incredibly. In Idea Slask Wroclaw he plays a part of player who has the ball for 3/4 times of action. Although he makes a lot of turnovers( 4 per game), he plays his part very well. We are still forgiving him for some egoism on a court, because our team is winning with favourites. He plays very flashily. I haven't seen in Europe such a fast player.
How he was playing in HighSchool? Has he tried to draft to NBA? Is is truth, that he has played in high school as a shooting guard?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Moved from College Hoops Central.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Lynn Greer Was my favorite player back when he was in college.

He played for Temple and made Clutch shots game after game after game.
in my opinion he should have easily been drafted first round


----------



## LUMPI-44 (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree! Great player!


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I think he surprised everybody with his great play in the euroleague!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Heres the interview with him in official Euroleague website 

http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E03&jornada=10&id=652


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm happy to see he is doing very well over there


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

His team has lost in Euroleague against Pamesa Valencia 102-73
He took 20 shots, 3/12 2 pointers and 6/8 3 pointers, and ended scoring 24 points in 30 minutes...
Greer isn't in a winning team, I doubt he could produce so much in a contender for the Euroleague title...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I see Horace Junie Jenkins is out there!!! and doing quite well. How do the people out there like my boy from Jersey? he is electrifying aint he?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Sabonis looks so damn old


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> Sabonis looks so damn old


But he still plays great. Yesterday he won the game for my team after being sick for 2 weeks with bronchitis and practincing jsut a dayr or two before the game. 

He scored 23 points, grabed 8 rebs (3 offensive) and made 4 blocks. With 2 minutes to go we were trailing by one and Sabas made fantastic triple, in defense he made his opponent to do traveling and the next our attack he got offenisve reboung after missed FT by Ed Cota. Sabonis saved the day once more!!!

P.S. Its not official yet, but it seems he was one point shy of becoming player of the week, but anyway he has strong lead in overall season MVP rankings.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> P.S. Its not official yet, but it seems he was one point shy of becoming player of the week, but anyway he has strong lead in overall season MVP rankings.


If not Sabonis, then who will be euroleague's MVP? 



> I see Horace Junie Jenkins is out there!!! and doing quite well. How do the people out there like my boy from Jersey? he is electrifying aint he?


Damn that guy is fast!!! he almost beated my team all by himself- fortunately -depends on whose side you are on- he commited offensive foul in the last second while shooting...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> If not Sabonis, then who will be euroleague's MVP?


I meant this week's MVP not whole season and this week Sabonis got value of 34 and Roberto Chiacig had 35 vs KrKA...


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> I meant this week's MVP not whole season and this week Sabonis got value of 34 and Roberto Chiacig had 35 vs KrKA...


Chiacig is not a bad player and i'm rather pleased to see him having such a good match. However Sabonis deserves the MVP award IMO. Malaga is a pretty strong team and Sabonis was decisive in the game's ending. ( KrKa was very pugnacious but Siena won by 27!).


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> I meant this week's MVP not whole season and this week Sabonis got value of 34 and Roberto Chiacig had 35 vs KrKA...


It was more of a retorical question:yes: - you have to forgive me if I'm writing nonsense: I am sick for 5th straigh day :dead: :sour: :sigh:

And about Chiacig 35 vs. Krka: even Vranes could do it ag. Krka with some :lucky: !!!!


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

Greer is a defensive liability if you ask me. But he has talent in the offensive end.


----------

